# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Τι γνώμη έχετε για την CADENCE?

## PCMan

...και πιο συγκεκριμένα για για τα XM64HC και τα XM694.
Πρόκειται για midrange στις 6,5" και 6"x9" αντίστοιχα.

Δεν τα έχω ακούσει και το μόνο που με παραξένεψε είναι db τους. Βγάζουν λέει 102db 1w/1m SPL. Μου φαίνονται αρκετά..

Απ την άλλη νομίζω δεν είναι και καμιά εταιρία ότι να ναι...

http://cadencesound.com/content/XM64HC.pdf
http://cadencesound.com/content/XM694.pdf

----------


## Danza

Εταιρία οτι να ναι δεν είναι..... Αλλά κάτω του μετρίου είναι......

Μεγάλο κόστος, μικρή ισχύς, μουντός και ξερός ήχος.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Κακη σχεση τιμης/αποδοσης.

----------


## Phatt

Προτεινω τα DLS που κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι τιμιοτατα.

----------


## moutoulos

Αρκετά καλή εταιρεία, με ποιοτικές 
και αξιόλογες υλοποιήσεις, αλλά ...
τρομερά ακριβές. Τουλάχιστον 
στους ενισχυτές.

----------


## PCMan

> Κακη σχεση τιμης/αποδοσης.



Τι εννοείς? Ότι είναι ακριβά?





> Αρκετά καλή εταιρεία, με ποιοτικές 
> και αξιόλογες υλοποιήσεις, αλλά ...
> τρομερά ακριβές. Τουλάχιστον 
> στους ενισχυτές.



Για τα db τι έχεις να πεις γρηγόρη?
Έχει η soundstream παρόμοια μεγάφωνα με 97db αλλά τα 102db του cadence λίγο εξωπραγματικό φαίνεται. Άντε να ήταν 99-100 οκ..





> Προτεινω τα DLS που κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι τιμιοτατα.



Ναι αλλά είναι αρκετά αναίσθητα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω κάποια με 93db και σκέφτομαι για αναβάθμιση. Απ ότι είδα, τα dls δεν βγαίνουν πάνω απο 90-93db.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Ειναι ακριβα σε σχεση με αυτο που πραγματικα αξιζουν.

Οσο για τα db παιζει ρολο σε ποιο και ποσο ευρος συχνοτητων
τα δινουν γιατι η αναφορα γινεται για την συχνοτητα που
περνουν το μεγιστο αλλα ........που?
Συμβουλη : μην αφηνεις να σε παρασυρουν μονο db ,watt , μαρκα κλπ.
ξεκινα απο το τι μουσικη θες να ακουσεις για να διαλεξεις ηχεια ριχνωντας
και μια ματια στο διαγραμμα αποκρισης συχνοτητων .(μια σοβαρη εταιρια λεει αληθεια)
Αλλιως και μια κορνα εχει 145-160 db αλλα κανει μονο BEEP BEEP  :Smile: 
Tελος ο ηχος ειναι προσωπικη υποθεση του καθενος και το τελειωτερο
ηχειο στον κοσμο να ακουσουν 10 ατομα θα τους αρεσει αλλα η
για αλλο λογο η με διαφορετικη ρυθμιση για αυτο την μεγαλυτερη 
εμπιστοσυνη να την εχεις στα αυτια σου.

----------


## sargeid

Εγώ έχω τα ZX-691 στ αμάξι, μου τα δώσανε βέβαια αλλά μου είπαν ότι ήταν χρυσοπληρωμένα. Καλά παίζουν και αρκετά δυνατά χωρίς ενισχυτή. (χαρακτηριστικά δν βρήκα- είναι σχετικά παλιά ηχεία)

----------


## Phatt

Νικο αδερφε με τι ενισχυτη θα τα οδηγησεις;

Κατ'αρχας δεν ξερουμε αν τα db που δηλωνουν οι εταιριες ειναι αληθη.Εστω οτι ειναι, δεν ξερουμε σε τι φασμα συχνοτητων ειναι δηλωμενα τα db του καθε μεγαφωνου, και τι ευρος εχει το φασμα αυτο.Με αυτο ως συνιστωσα ενα μεγαφωνο με πολλα db σε ενα μικρο η ενα "αχρηστο" ακουστικα φασμα, μπορει να ακυρωσει ουσιαστικα το πλεονεκτημα των db.Αν θελεις μεγαφωνα που ειναι φωνακλαδικα για τις μεσαιες, θα πας στο κλασικο 8" της Beyma.

----------


## Danza

Cadence και Soundstream δεν αξίζουν, είναι φασόν εταιρία που τους φτιάχνει με άλλη ταμπέλα, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ άλλες 15 εταιρίες που φτιάχνονται στο ίδιο εργοστάσιο....

Η διαφορά είναι πως κάποιες εταιρίες απο όλες αυτές αξίζουν κατιτίς παραπάνω.
Γρηγόρη εντάξει δεν είναι και τίποτα το τρομερό. ένας STEG που στοιχίζει +100Ε απο τον cadence αν τον ανοίξεις θα πάθεις αμόκ απο την ποιότητα κατασκευής και τα υλικά....

Πάντως για τα dB Νίκο μην περιμένεις αυτά που βλέπεις.... Πίστεψέ με με ένα καλό σετάκι DLS, Rainbow, ακόμα και pioneer θα βάλεις τα γέλια για το πως παίζουν τα cadence.....

----------


## dromilious

εγω εχω τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια ενισχυτη -woofer -και ηχεια στο αμαξι και παιζουν ρολοι.ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.Σιγουρα η τιμη τους ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη.

----------


## PCMan

> Ειναι ακριβα σε σχεση με αυτο που πραγματικα αξιζουν.
> 
> Οσο για τα db παιζει ρολο σε ποιο και ποσο ευρος συχνοτητων
> τα δινουν γιατι η αναφορα γινεται για την συχνοτητα που
> περνουν το μεγιστο αλλα ........που?
> Συμβουλη : μην αφηνεις να σε παρασυρουν μονο db ,watt , μαρκα κλπ.
> ξεκινα απο το τι μουσικη θες να ακουσεις για να διαλεξεις ηχεια ριχνωντας
> και μια ματια στο διαγραμμα αποκρισης συχνοτητων .(μια σοβαρη εταιρια λεει αληθεια)
> Αλλιως και μια κορνα εχει 145-160 db αλλα κανει μονο BEEP BEEP 
> ...



Έχω δώσει στο πρώτο πόστ την συχνότητα απόκρισης.

Απ όλα παίζει, εκτος ροκ και τέτοιου είδους μουσική.
Πιο πολύ λαικά ή σκυλιά και μετά κανα ξένο.




> Νικο αδερφε με τι ενισχυτη θα τα οδηγησεις;
> 
> Κατ'αρχας δεν ξερουμε αν τα db που δηλωνουν οι εταιριες ειναι αληθη.Εστω οτι ειναι, δεν ξερουμε σε τι φασμα συχνοτητων ειναι δηλωμενα τα db του καθε μεγαφωνου, και τι ευρος εχει το φασμα αυτο.Με αυτο ως συνιστωσα ενα μεγαφωνο με πολλα db σε ενα μικρο η ενα "αχρηστο" ακουστικα φασμα, μπορει να ακυρωσει ουσιαστικα το πλεονεκτημα των db.Αν θελεις μεγαφωνα που ειναι φωνακλαδικα για τις μεσαιες, θα πας στο κλασικο 8" της Beyma.



8" Δεν παίζει να βάλω. Οπότε θα παίξω στις 6,5". Το πιο φωνακλάδικο bayma που βρήκα είναι αυτό με 100db. Τωρα απο ποιότητα δεν ξέρω. Έχω ακούσει ότι φωνάζει πολύ αλλά 130€ το ένα? πάει πολύ.

Ο ενισχυτής είναι ένας δικάναλος magnat και παίζει ανα 2 ηχεία στο κάθε κανάλι. Βγάζει 110W στα 2Ω. Τώρα έχω 2 boschmann 50w 93db(2007) μπροστα και 2 οβαλ sony 80w 93db(2005)
Υπάρχουν και 2 sub με έναν μονοκάναλο class d στα 2Ω 350W. Με το μπάσο δεν τίθεται θέμα, δεν το πειράζω.

Απο ποιότητα, μια χαρά ακόμα και στα 2Ω. Τον δούλεψα και στα 8Ω αλλά δεν... πρέπει να ανέβει η τροφοδοσία για να αποδώσει. 
Έτσι όπως τον έχω ρυθμίσει, δεν κλιπάρει, ούτε έχει κάποιο θέμα 4 χρόνια τώρα. Με ενδιαφέρει πρώτα η ποιότητα και μετά η ένταση. Ενισχυτές δεν θα αλλάξω οπότε το μόνο που μένει για να αναβαθμίσω αυτά τα δύο είναι μια τετράδα καλά ηχεία.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να ακούγομαι έξω. 




> Cadence και Soundstream δεν αξίζουν, είναι φασόν εταιρία που τους φτιάχνει με άλλη ταμπέλα, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ άλλες 15 εταιρίες που φτιάχνονται στο ίδιο εργοστάσιο....
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι πως κάποιες εταιρίες απο όλες αυτές αξίζουν κατιτίς παραπάνω.
> Γρηγόρη εντάξει δεν είναι και τίποτα το τρομερό. ένας STEG που στοιχίζει +100Ε απο τον cadence αν τον ανοίξεις θα πάθεις αμόκ απο την ποιότητα κατασκευής και τα υλικά....
> 
> Πάντως για τα dB Νίκο μην περιμένεις αυτά που βλέπεις.... Πίστεψέ με με ένα καλό σετάκι DLS, Rainbow, ακόμα και pioneer θα βάλεις τα γέλια για το πως παίζουν τα cadence.....



Κι όμως, τα βλέπω σε διαγωνισμούς και τα βάζουν μαγαζιά που ασχολούνται με τον ήχο. Και τα soundstream περπατάνε αρκετα.

----------


## Danza

Νίκο ασχολούμαι με το car audio μια 5ετία γεμάτη, παλιά επαγγελματικά, τώρα καθαρά απο χόμπι....

Προσπαθώ να σε προφυλάξω απο την γνωστή ιστορία "τα είδα σε διαγωνισμούς, είπε ο μαγαζάτορας, είπε ο φίλος του φίλου" και μετά γεμίζουν οι αγγελίες με μηχανήματα που δεν τα παίρνει κανένας.
Και είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα σου πεί να βάλεις Beyma γιατί και αυτά για να παίξουν θέλουν βαρβάτους ενισχυτές και πολύ προσεκτική ρύθμιση που δύσκολα γίνεται, αλλά αν το πετύχεις τα αφτιά σου θα πονάνε μαζί με ένα οικοδομικό τετράγωνο.

Πέραν αυτού δεν είπες το βασικότερο, πόσα χρήματα διαθέτεις και τότε καθοδηγούμαστε πιο άνετα..........

----------


## ultra

> Αρκετά καλή εταιρεία, με ποιοτικές 
> και αξιόλογες υλοποιήσεις, αλλά ...
> τρομερά ακριβές. Τουλάχιστον 
> στους ενισχυτές.



Γρηγορη, ο ενισχυτης που δειχνεις ειναι απο τα παλια...

και εχει σχεδιαστει απο τον Steve Manch (Zed Audio, USA)

καμμια σχεση με τα τωρινα-ανευ σχολιου κινεζικα μηχανηματα

----------


## Phatt

Εγω εχω *αυτα* τα ηχεια που παιζουν με *αυτον* τον ενισχυτη.Εαν οπως ειπες δεν σε ενδιαφερει τοσο η ενταση, για ποιο λογο να κυνηγας τοσο επιμονα τα db;

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα σωστά. Είναι απο τα "παλιά".
Επισυνάπτω μερικές ακόμα απο ένα παλιό δικό μου.

----------


## PCMan

> Πέραν αυτού δεν είπες το βασικότερο, πόσα χρήματα διαθέτεις και τότε καθοδηγούμαστε πιο άνετα..........



Μέχρι 60€ το ηχείο υπολογίζω. Αμα θες δώσε μου και το καλύτερο/α (για αυτό τον ενισχυτη) χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τα χρήματα.




> Εγω εχω *αυτα* τα ηχεια που παιζουν με *αυτον* τον ενισχυτη.Εαν οπως ειπες δεν σε ενδιαφερει τοσο η ενταση, για ποιο λογο να κυνηγας τοσο επιμονα τα db;



Οχι, ίσως δεν το είπα καλά. Θέλω όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη ένταση με μαξ 110Wrms και μαξ 60€ αλλά να κερδίσω και σε ποιότητα ή να μην χάσω καθόλου απο την ήδη υπάρχουσα.

Κοιτα να δεις που άλλο ήταν το αρχικό ερώτημα και αλλού καταλήγουμε.

Όλα αυτά αφορούν μελοντική αναβάθμιση, δε θα γίνει άμεσα. Απλά θέλω να έχω μια εικόνα και να αρχίσω να μαζευω λεφτα.

----------


## stelios_a

η εταιρια ειναια αψωγη. τα συγκεκριμενα ηχεια επισης ειναι αψογα .  τα db βεβαια δεν ειναι τοσα πολλα μιας και τα ειχα τα ηχεια , ομως για την τιμη τους ειναι παρα πολυ καλα διοτι ειναι απο τα φθηνοτερα midrange. τα εγρκινω αν εχεις εναν ενισχιτη να τα οδηγησεις. επισης να προσεξεις καλα το crossover διοτι μπορεις να τα καταστρεψεις πολυ ευκολα αν μπασαρουν . 

να ξερεις πως οτι αν τα ρυθμισεις καλα μπορεις να τους δωσεις και παραπανω απο 100 rms αρκει να ρυθμιστουν ξανα λεω καλα .  

επισης επιδη βλεπω πως ενδιαφερεσαι για αγορα. υπαρχουν τα DD ( degital desighns ) που εχει 1+1 δωρο προσφορα απο την ετερια και εχει 80 ευρω το καθε μεγαφωνο ( πληρωνει ομως μονο το ενα και περνεις δυο) . 

ειναι ποιο ευεσθητα και πολυ δυνατοτερα φτανοντας τα 150 rms . 

τα ηχεια ειναι αυταhttp://www.psaudio.gr/product.php?subcatid=986&lang=gr και το site ειναι του αντιπροσωπου ,κ . ισιδωρος ονομαζεται .  φυσικα μπορεις να τα παρεις και απο συνεργατες σε ολη την ελλαδα.  

φυσικα αυτα τα προτεινω ανεπυφηλακτα διοτι τα εχω βαλει σε πολλα αυτοκινητα και συνεχιζω να τα βαζω .

edit :   ξεχασα να πω πως τα DD εχουν απιστευτη αντοχη στην παραμορφωση και δεν καιγονται ευκολα , και επισης οτι οδηγουνται και με παρα πολυ μικρο ενισχυτη της ταξεως των 50-60 watt

----------


## Phatt

> Οχι, ίσως δεν το είπα καλά. Θέλω όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη ένταση με μαξ 110Wrms και μαξ 60€ αλλά να κερδίσω και σε ποιότητα ή να μην χάσω καθόλου απο την ήδη υπάρχουσα.
> 
> Κοιτα να δεις που άλλο ήταν το αρχικό ερώτημα και αλλού καταλήγουμε.



Τωρα το ειπες πολυ ωραια, οτι χρειαζεσαι σε μια προταση.Με λιγοτερα λογια, ψαχνεις την καλυτερη σχεση αποδοσης(δυνατη ενταση ηχου και ποιοτητα)/τιμης.Πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να σε βοηθησουμε και θα σου πω αμεσως το γιατι.Ο καθενας απο μας, εχει εμπειριες με τα προϊοντα που εχει αγορασει η που εχει δοκιμασει.Ειναι πολυ πιθανον, μια απο τις παρα πολλες μικρες/φτηνες εταιριες που κυκλοφορουν, να εχει βγαλει ενα μεγαφωνο η ακομη ακομη και μοναδα σε αυτην την τιμη, ενα προϊον που να ειναι ιδιαιτερα αξιολογο για την τιμη του.Το προβλημα μας ειναι πως θα ξερουμε εμεις ποιο προϊον ειναι αυτο για να στο προτεινουμε...Δυστηχως ο καθενας απο εμας μπορει να μιλησει για οτι εχει περασει απο τα χερια/αυτια του...

Επισης, δεν νομιζω οτι καταληγουμε αλλου, πιστευω πως ειμαστε στα πλαισια μιας γενικης συζητησης πανω στο θεμα σου.





> [...]πολυ δυνατοτερα φτανοντας τα 150 rms .[...]



Επετρεψε μου να τρολλαρω λιγο και να πω οτι τα περισσοτερα W σε ενα μεγαφωνο δεν σημαινει οτι το μεγαφωνο ειναι δυνατοτερο, σημαινει οτι το μεγαφωνο αντεχει περισσοτερη ισχυ.

----------


## Danza

http://www.psaudio.gr/product.php?subcatid=871&lang=gr

Αυτά για οβάλ απο μένα, πιές τους το αίμα, τους έχω ρίξει 250wRMS και δεν πάθανε απολύτως τίποτα.
Απο ήχο πολύ σοβαρός, ζεστός και πολύ καλή απόκλιση συχνοτήτων ακόμα και με τραγούδια που παίζουμε εμείς οι κάφροι με συνεχόμενες (μπασο)συχνότητες απο 50Hz και κάτω....

Επίσης να σου προτείνω και τα vibe black air, δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα λόγια, value for money.
www.drwoofer.com/vibe-black-air-69-p-1770.html

Για μπροστινή σκηνή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά γιατί ασχολούμαι περισσότερο με 8" κλπ....
Αλλά αυτά που είχα δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν είναι αυτά και έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
http://www.drwoofer.com/vibe-slick-6-comp-p-3561.html
επίσης:
http://www.drwoofer.com/ground-zero-...0x-p-2973.html

Αν δεν σε καλύπτουν αυτά που βλέπεις εδώ είμαι να σε βοηθήσω, υπόψιν δεν έχω ουδεμία σχέση με κατάστημα κλπ απλά σε βοηθάω σαν φίλος.

----------


## stelios_a

ποτε δεν ειπα οτι ειναι δυνατοτερα. τα συγκεκριμενα ηχεια αν δεις εχουν και πολυ μεγαλη ευαισθησια και αρκετα watt. οπως ειπα και πριν ακομα και τα διπλα και τα τριπλα watt να τους ριξεις αυτα αν ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενα δεν θα βγαλουν κιχ. γιαυτο και τα προτεινω οπως γιαυτο και τα βαζω σε οποιονδηποτε μου πει για ηχεια 6.5 . 
τωρα για τα οβαλ. πιστευω πως δεν αξιζουν ουτε ευρω , ( οχι τα συγκεκριμενα αλλα ολα ) .  
 1ον ο ηχος ερχεται απο πισω και ειναι τραγικο λαθος 
2ον οταν υπαρχει sub ειναι ενας ακομα λογος να μην τα βαλεις διοτι ειναι παντελος αχρηστα. 
3ον λογω του οτι ειναι ψηλα σε σχεση με τα μπροστα( μπενουν στην εταζερα ) . οτι και να βαλεις μπροστα ο ηχεος απο πισω θα συνεχισει να ερχεται , 
και 4ον ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ να βαζεις διαφορετικου ειδους ηχεια . δηλαδη midrange μπροστα και οβαλ πισω.   εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι 2 midrange μπροστα και ενα σαμπ πισω. αυτα αρκουν , 
αν παλι η επιλογη σου ειναι τα DD , τοτε ειναι σιγουρο πως οτι ηχειο και να προσπαθησεις να βαλεις πισω θα το πληρωσεις τζαμπα διοτι δεν θα το ακους απο μια ενταση + οτι θα σου  χαλαει καποιες συχνοτητες. αυτα απο μενα .

----------


## Danza

> ποτε δεν ειπα οτι ειναι δυνατοτερα. τα συγκεκριμενα ηχεια αν δεις εχουν και πολυ μεγαλη ευαισθησια και αρκετα watt. οπως ειπα και πριν ακομα και τα διπλα και τα τριπλα watt να τους ριξεις αυτα αν ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενα δεν θα βγαλουν κιχ. γιαυτο και τα προτεινω οπως γιαυτο και τα βαζω σε οποιονδηποτε μου πει για ηχεια 6.5 . 
> τωρα για τα οβαλ. πιστευω πως δεν αξιζουν ουτε ευρω , ( οχι τα συγκεκριμενα αλλα ολα ) .  
>  1ον ο ηχος ερχεται απο πισω και ειναι τραγικο λαθος 
> 2ον οταν υπαρχει sub ειναι ενας ακομα λογος να μην τα βαλεις διοτι ειναι παντελος αχρηστα. 
> 3ον λογω του οτι ειναι ψηλα σε σχεση με τα μπροστα( μπενουν στην εταζερα ) . οτι και να βαλεις μπροστα ο ηχεος απο πισω θα συνεχισει να ερχεται , 
> και 4ον ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ να βαζεις διαφορετικου ειδους ηχεια . δηλαδη midrange μπροστα και οβαλ πισω.   εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι 2 midrange μπροστα και ενα σαμπ πισω. αυτα αρκουν , 
> αν παλι η επιλογη σου ειναι τα DD , τοτε ειναι σιγουρο πως οτι ηχειο και να προσπαθησεις να βαλεις πισω θα το πληρωσεις τζαμπα διοτι δεν θα το ακους απο μια ενταση + οτι θα σου  χαλαει καποιες συχνοτητες. αυτα απο μενα .



Βρε παιδιά για ποιό λόγο πέφτετε σε αυτή τη "λούπα" όλοι? Ποιός είπε οτι δεν ταιριάζει οβάλ με σάμπ? Δηλαδή τόσα χρόνια απο τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 που βάζανε οβάλ πίσω και ένα σαμπάκι λαλάκες ήτανε?
Οβάλ μαζί με σάμπ δεν ταιριάζουν άμα έχεις 2 οβάλ και κιλοβατικά 15ιντσα! Ε τότε ναι δεν ταιριάζει.
Και δεν βρήσκω τον λόγο να μην έρχεται και απο πίσω η μουσική, για ποιό λόγο δεν κάνει δηλαδή?
Τίθεται θέμα ακύρωσης συχνοτήτων επειδή έχουμε μπροστά Utopia με τρίδρομα ενεργά κροσσόβερ και καλώδια με 50Ε το μέτρο μαζί με ενισχυτές High end που το RCA κοστίζει περισσότερο απο το αυτοκίνητο?

Μην τρελαθούμε!
Για αυτό το λόγο όλοι μα όλοι οι ενισχυτές έχουν ρυθμιστικά συχνοτήτων και ευαισθησίας.
Για να μην "σκεπάζει" το σάμπ τα ηχεία και το αντίστροφο.

Όσο για την επιλογή σου φίλτατε τα midrange μπροστά και το σάμπ πίσω πως θα τα ρυθμίσεις?
Το midrange μπορεί να παίξει κάτω απο 200Hz? Και αν ναι σε πόση ισχύ και για πόσο διάστημα?
Είπαμε να ακούμε τον Καρρά ως Καρρά και όχι σαν Βίσση.
Midrange βάζουμε όταν θέλουμε να ακουγόμαστε ένα οικοδομικό τετράγωνο, όχι να παίξουμε με 60Watt στο κάθε κανάλι.
Αλλιώς το midrange θα παίζει απο 200Hz και πάνω και το σάμπ θα παίζει μέχρι 80Hz, και οι συχνότητες απο 80Hz έως 200Hz?
Και μη μου πείς οτι θα κροσσάρεις το midrange να παίξει απο 80Hz γιατί θα το πάρεις στα χέρια σε λίγο διάστημα, τεχνικώς είναι ανέφικτο γιατί ο κώνος του είναι σχεδιασμένος να είναι σχετικά σταθερός και όχι να έχει διαδρομή....

Μάλλον δεν έχεις ακούσει Sica 6.5" fullrange μεγάφωνο σε πόρτα να σκίσεις το πτυχίο σου.
Για του λόγου το αληθές: http://www.sica.it/images/sica/pdf/n...ne/Z004065.pdf
Και βγαίνει και σε 4Ω version.... Και αντέχει πάνω απο 100watt RMS *FULLRANGE* χωρίς κροσσαρίσματα. και στοιχίζει περίπου 30-35Ε το κομμάτι....
Καλό απόγευμα!

Υ.γ. απορώ πως μου διέφυγαν τα sica χτές, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά!

----------


## stelios_a

δεν εννοω με το sub αλλα με τυπου midrange . οταν εχεις ενα sub να παιξει τις χαμηλες μ τοτε για το δικο μου αυτι ενα Midrange ειναι ιδανικο , δεν ειπα οτι επιβαλεται . ειπα οτι η προταση μου ειναι αυτη και ειπα και μερικα λογια για αυτα που κανουν πολοι να τεριαζουν midrange με oval και sub μαζι

----------


## Phatt

Τα οβαλ που θα τα βαλεις; 99% πισω στην εταζερα...και απο κατω θα ειναι το sub.Οταν κοπαναει το sub οι μεμβρανες των οβαλ σου θα πηγαινουν περιπατο.Το εχω κανει, αλλα επειδη δεν ειχα μεγαλες απαιτησεις(τι σκατα, στο αυτοκινητο δεν μπορεις να ακουσεις οπως πρεπει εκτος και αν το εχεις μονο για αυτο το σκοπο), δεν με ενοχλουσε.

----------


## Danza

> Τα οβαλ που θα τα βαλεις; 99% πισω στην εταζερα...και απο κατω θα ειναι το sub.*Οταν κοπαναει το sub οι μεμβρανες των οβαλ σου θα πηγαινουν περιπατο.*Το εχω κανει, αλλα επειδη δεν ειχα μεγαλες απαιτησεις(τι σκατα, στο αυτοκινητο δεν μπορεις να ακουσεις οπως πρεπει εκτος και αν το εχεις μονο για αυτο το σκοπο), δεν με ενοχλουσε.



Θέλω να μου πείς πως το είδες αυτό και γιατί το περιγραφεις τόσο τραγικό....
Το σάμπ πως κοιτούσε, πάνω, κάτω, μπρός, πίσω? Ήταν ported η κούτα ή sealed? το port της κούτας που κοιτούσε?
Τι αμάξι ήταν? πόσα watt RMS έδινες στο σάμπ?

----------


## PCMan

> http://www.psaudio.gr/product.php?subcatid=871&lang=gr
> 
> Αυτά για οβάλ απο μένα, πιές τους το αίμα, τους έχω ρίξει 250wRMS και δεν πάθανε απολύτως τίποτα.
> Απο ήχο πολύ σοβαρός, ζεστός και πολύ καλή απόκλιση συχνοτήτων ακόμα και με τραγούδια που παίζουμε εμείς οι κάφροι με συνεχόμενες (μπασο)συχνότητες απο 50Hz και κάτω....
> 
> Επίσης να σου προτείνω και τα vibe black air, δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα λόγια, value for money.
> www.drwoofer.com/vibe-black-air-69-p-1770.html
> 
> Για μπροστινή σκηνή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά γιατί ασχολούμαι περισσότερο με 8" κλπ....
> ...



Νομίζω ότι τα midrange είναι πιο αποδοτικά οπότε ας μείνουμε σε οβαλ χωρίς τουίτερ.





> Βρε παιδιά για ποιό λόγο πέφτετε σε αυτή τη "λούπα" όλοι? Ποιός είπε οτι δεν ταιριάζει οβάλ με σάμπ? Δηλαδή τόσα χρόνια απο τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 που βάζανε οβάλ πίσω και ένα σαμπάκι λαλάκες ήτανε?
> Οβάλ μαζί με σάμπ δεν ταιριάζουν άμα έχεις 2 οβάλ και κιλοβατικά 15ιντσα! Ε τότε ναι δεν ταιριάζει.
> Και δεν βρήσκω τον λόγο να μην έρχεται και απο πίσω η μουσική, για ποιό λόγο δεν κάνει δηλαδή?
> Τίθεται θέμα ακύρωσης συχνοτήτων επειδή έχουμε μπροστά Utopia με τρίδρομα ενεργά κροσσόβερ και καλώδια με 50Ε το μέτρο μαζί με ενισχυτές High end που το RCA κοστίζει περισσότερο απο το αυτοκίνητο?
> 
> Μην τρελαθούμε!
> Για αυτό το λόγο όλοι μα όλοι οι ενισχυτές έχουν ρυθμιστικά συχνοτήτων και ευαισθησίας.
> Για να μην "σκεπάζει" το σάμπ τα ηχεία και το αντίστροφο.
> 
> ...



Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για τα sica, καλά λες.

----------


## Danza

Αυτά που σου έδειξα είναι midbass..... Καμία σχέση με midrange.
Είχα sica σαν αυτά που σου πόσταρα αλλά σε 8" version. Πολύ δύναμη, ζεστός ήχος σε προσιτή τιμή.

----------


## caldim3

αν τα βρειτε ακουστε τα....

----------

